

Run, Mastercard, run wiki hackers are after you. - SheerazRaza
http://www.geekword.net/mastercard-hacked-wikileaks/

======
viggity
Please don't editorialize in submission titles. A better title would have been
"Mastercard hacked by wikileak supporters".

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
rickr
The term 'hacking' is giving them way too much credit.

